# Batter Boards



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> I hate doing tight lots, most of the ones I do are .5 acre to 5 acres. I have to dig one this morning that is 7 ft off the property line and there is a pretty white fence on the property line. Now only if I had a zero swing machine :w00t:


Thats why all our machines are Zero - swing, what I have to be careful is when I get in a rental or someone elses machine.:w00t:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

jmic said:


> Thats why all our machines are Zero - swing, what I have to be careful is when I get in a rental or someone elses machine.:w00t:


Someone would let YOU in their machine?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

jmic said:


> Thats why all our machines are Zero - swing, what I have to be careful is when I get in a rental or someone elses machine.:w00t:



Well, I got it done today. When I dug out my trench for the wall, I could only swing a little bit and had to dump the dirt in the middle of the house and had to move over in the middle and hog it out. I hate moving dirt twice, but that is what it took.

I bet you get pretty comfortable with those zero swing machines. I can imagine it now. Hey, lets jump into Nick's machine and play. Oops, who put that house near my cwt. :laughing:


----------

